# Your favourite wheel cleaner?



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Which one is it and why?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

The wife her hands are small and fit behind the spokes


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Malco Brake Off because It shames others in comparison.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AS Smartwheels.

Dilutable, does the job with ease and won't break the bank.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

suspal said:


> Malco Brake Off because It shames others in comparison.


Seen a few mentions of Malco, will need to grab some next payday.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't tend to use all that often as seal my wheels after a deep clean.

When I do use a wheel cleaner I either use Angelwax Bilberry or CarChem Revolt.

Used this today...










will post my thoughts in the PM section.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Always had bilberry, never had a problem so will never change tbh.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Was bilberry but just changed to as smart wheels, well impressed :thumb:


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

AS Smart Wheels, it's my first wheel cleaner since starting this detailing journey, the results are incredible so won't be changing. I rinse the wheels, leave for 5 minutes to drip dry a little, spray about 10 times (I use it diluted 1:10) then leave for 30 seconds, any dirt just wipes straight off


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

another for AS smart wheels, although now i polish and seal my own wheels as they dont get that dirty so can clean with just shampoo( thanks to Warren for showing me the future on this:thumb.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been using Bilberry for a while and is always done a good job. Going to give AS Smartwheels a go when I run out of Bilberry.


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

I use Bilt Hamber auto wheels, amazing stuff, cleans extremely well!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Espuma Revolution as I've also found it worked for me.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Smart wheels does what it says on the label and more :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

If I do use one, its Car Chem Revolt.


----------



## Sy1441 (May 6, 2014)

Bilberry for me.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> AS Smartwheels.
> 
> Dilutable, does the job with ease and won't break the bank.


I'm with the Scum fan on this one


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Sonax full effect or wolfs decon. Have always done the trick on dirty wheels. When they are sealed. Just some rinseless solution is enough then


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another Smart Wheels vote here, cost efficient, excellent cleaning ability - what more do you want from a wheel cleaner?:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Sonax extreme full effect wheel cleaner


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

CG Diablo - it clings really well even when diluted (and has good cleaning power). Not sure what I'll try next - may get some more or go back to billbery. There isn't anything new I really want to try.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Neilsens chemicals non acidic wheel cleaner. I've also got maxed power acidic for when it's needed. 

I had smart wheels but it's no better than neilsens end and more expensive.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Iron-X, does a cracking job once every months or so. In between just any old cleaner will do.


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Sonax Full Effect is my choise for wheels!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Currently I am using VP Bilberry wheel cleaner but that could change after I have tried AF wheel soap.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Espuma wheel cleaner is the best i used throw the years.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sonax Full Effect - simply put it's the best one I have ever used.

2nd fav is Billbery 

In an emergency/for anything Sonax can't remove I use Coma (very aggressive!)


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a bottle of the Kenotek products to trial and the Wheel Cleaner Ultra is brilliant: http://www.vertar.com/kenotek-products/kenotek-iron-active-wheel-cleaner/

The cheaper but less spectacular non-ironising one is just as good really:
http://www.vertar.com/kenotek-products/kenotek-safe-wheel-cleaner-litre/

Good value too. I think the you'll hear a lot more about the brand this year


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sonax full effect for me.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sonax full effect wheel cleaner and bilt hamber autowheel of the wheels are dirty. By far the best wheel cleaners on the market (IMO of course).

AF imperial is alright but on heavily soiled wheels it can't compete with either of the above


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I use good old elbow grease.


----------



## sbeezley (Nov 18, 2013)

Car chem revolt (rotting eggs comes to Mind) but as car is done regularly it normally only takes car chems tailor made and there alloy wheel brush both brilliant products


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried numerous but cnt seem to get away from chemical guys diablo gel, great dilution ration and little does go a very long way, foams well and cleans well.

For a spray on/off touchless then bilt hambers autowheel does exactly as described and cleans exceptionally well.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

k9vnd said:


> Tried numerous but cnt seem to get away from chemical guys diablo gel, great dilution ration and little does go a very long way, foams well and cleans well


What about the smell of CG Diablo gel?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Adams Deep Wheel Cleaner for the really dirty ones and Smart Wheels for the not so dirty ones.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

As many others on here have said Bilberry for me, always been really good so never had any reason to try anything else


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

My favourite wheel cleaner is my regular shampoo, wheel ps are protected dooka wheel mitt in shampoo 2mins per wheel job done.


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

If I protect my wheels with something like Gyeon Q2m Rim, will using Bilberry or AS Smartwheels strip the protection off? I'm assuming that once protected I probably don't need a dedicated wheel cleaner and suds alone should sort it? 

My plan was to use the Gyeon Rim and then going forward using the new AF Wheel Soap.


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Recently tired R222 wheel cleaner gel, its very pricey however wow its bar far the best i have used, can let the gel sit on the alloy for up to an hour then clean with brushes and daytona. Afterwards it cleaned my wheels better than anythgin i have used then I have just sealed them after. 

Highly recommend it despite the price as little goes a long way, also ph7 and no damage to finished wheels.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine is Speedcleans Alloyshine, comes in 5 litres and is a concentrate, costs £12.30 normally.
http://www.speedclean.co.uk/auto-valet/wheels/alloy-shine-2x5-litres-1.html


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse imperial for me.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What about the smell of CG Diablo gel?


Mine has a bubble gum scent I think. I haven't used it in a while. Produces a large amount of foam. I was mixing CG Diablo and Sticky Wheel gel together for a while as a pre-clean and then an iron remover afterwards if needed. Then I stopped using the CG stuff when I got my hands on 2 5L bottles of AG CWC. I use the AG CWC as the pre-clean now.

The wheels on my own cars/truck are coated with Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 so I use a more diluted CG Diablo and Sticky Wheel gel mix for the regular cleanings if they have a build up on them.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

auto-wheel - you have to see it to believe it! It works in just minutes!

When you use it you'll notice the rapid reaction of our highly concentrated cleaning solution.

Once the formula is easy sprayed onto the wheels, it reacts with the oxidising surface of the metallic particles, rendering it water soluble.

The rapid removal works by reducing the embedded particle size and releasing them from the surface. It's completely harmless to the wheels finish and works so fast it cleans far more effectively.

As you will see in the video demonstration below, the reaction is seen by a rapid colour change from clear to deep red, after which a hose or rinse leaves the wheel spotless. In severe cases a brush can be used to assist the process.






We highly recommend this product.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I think a big part of keeping wheels clean comes with their original protection.
I'm not one for using sledgehammer cleaners between regular strip-backs.
If I was forced to use them, then I'd re-visit the wheel protection rather than
continue regardless. 

I favour Bilt Hamber's Auto Wheel (BHAW) for summer and winter prep sessions.
On some wheels I've had to go to CarChem's heavy duty cleaner as a solution,
but never again once they were sealed. This even on a 1980s Ford Granada 
where the front discs render the turbine slots black within a few miles!

Whilst the smell of the BHAW is no better than many of its competitors, I do feel
that the design of the sprayer from the bottle is among the safest. My interest
in this being my lack of motor function and personal safety. You cannot be too
careful with some of these chemicals...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Valet Pro Bilberry as it can be diluted and adapted to suit circumstances.

For example, I have one car with C1 and Exo2 on the wheels where I use a very dilute solution and on the other car, the wheels are currently unprotected which sometimes needs a stronger mix.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Sonax full effect 

Nothing else (safe) comes close for a 'touch-less' wheel clean


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

AF Imperial with a foaming spray bottle head


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

AS Smart wheels for me to. Been using it for around 5 years and wouldn't use anything else, no over priced fancy labelled product for me.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner. I've yet to find a better wheel cleaner.


----------

